# Transparenten Hintergrund beim gerenderten Film in After Effects



## Xeeci (12. August 2004)

Hallo
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen,komme sonst nicht weiter... 
Ich suche etwas was meinen Film als Endprodukt Transparent macht.
Habe eine Gitterstruktur in 3d gerendert und da nunmal nen weissen Hintergrund-den hab ich in AF ausgekeyt-der ist also transparent.
Mein Problem ist das man in After Effects ja immer eine Hintergrundfarbe angeben muss,somit bekommt mein gekeyter Film immer einen Hintergrund-möchte es aber transparent haben.
kann mir  jemand sagen wie das geht?
Danke schonmal


----------



## Chrisu (12. August 2004)

Moinsen,

also ganz versteh ich dein Problem nicht und vor allem nicht was du genau machen willst. Aber hier mal eine kleine Hilfestellung:

Das was du mit der Hintergrundfarbe angesprochen hast, ist nur teilweise korrekt. Eigentlich ist diese nur für die Anzeige gedacht, da der Hintergrund in AFX standardmäßig transparent ist. D.h. wenn du jetzt deine Komposition in einer anderen verwendest, würdest du den Hintergrund nicht mehr sehen. Bzw. wenn du jetzt eine neue Ebene unter deiner gekeyten Ebene legst, scheint diese durch.

Willst du das jetzt rendern, ist es natürlich so, dass die Hintergrundfarbe mitverwendet wird. Also wenn du die Transparenz in einem anderen Programm verwenden willst, dann mußt du einfach noch den Alphakanal mit rendern. Und das geht so: 
- Renderliste öffen
- Ausgabemodul auswählen
- unter Video-Ausgabe findest du den Punkt Kanäle (RGB, Alpha, RGB+Alpha)

So, nun aber noch ein kleiner Haken an der Geschichte: RGB+Alpha kann man natürlich nur verwenden, wenn das Ausgabe-Datenformat das auch unterstützt. AVI zum Beispiel macht das nicht. Soweit ich weiß würde es bei QuickTime gehen. Aber um dir da genaueres zu segen, müßten wir schon wissen, was du damit machen möchtest.

Ich hoffe, das hilft dir weiter.
So long,
Chrisu ;-)


----------



## Xeeci (12. August 2004)

Cool,danke.Das hilft mir schon einbisschen weiter.
Nochmal nen bisschen anders erklärt....
Ich hab nen gerenderten Film( nennen wir ihn Nr1.) aus Cinema.Den hab ich In AE eingeladen,den weissen Filmhintergrund von Nr1 ausgekeyt.
Jetzt hab ich aber die Hintergrundfarbe von AE die durchscheint.Die will ich aber nicht haben.Denn wenn ich es dann render,hab ich im film2 dann zb die rote hintergrundfarbe von AE.
Ich möchte gern das der Endfilm transparente Bereiche hat.

Der soll nämlich in Flash eingeladen werden und dort nur die Gitterstruktur (vom Nr1) zeigen,keine Hintergrundfarbe


Das mit dem AphaKanal probier ich gleich mal aus-danke!


----------



## Xeeci (12. August 2004)

mhm....das war nicht ganz zufriedenstellend.

Also es hat halbwegs geklappt,wobei die meisten Kompressoren nicht alfa und RGB rendern konnten.
Hab es dann mit Soerensen3 geschafft,über Alpha und RGB mit "dierekt,nicht maskiert".
Da hat er mir die Hintergrundfarbe(orange weggenommen) es ist aber wenn ich es in quicktime abspiele wieder weiss.
mhm,was mach ich denn jetzt?
Liegt das an Quicktime?


----------



## Chrisu (13. August 2004)

Moinsen,

ja wenn du es jetzt mit dem QuickTime Player abspielst, wirst du natürlich noch kein Ergebnis sehen, da QuickTime ja im Player den Alphakanal nicht berücksichtigt. Ob man das jetzt in Flash verwenden kann weiß ich leider nicht. Sowas hab ich noch nie ausprobiert.
Aber um deinen Workflow etwas zu optimieren: versuch mal beim Rendern in Cinema 4D gleich den Alphakanal mitrendern zu lassen. Ich denke das muß auch in Cinema funktionieren, in 3dsmax funktioniert das. Damit sparst du dir das herumarbeiten in AFX und sieht auch besser aus.
Falls das mit der Transparenz in Flash mit dem QuickTime Film nicht funktioniert, mach doch einfach Einzelbilder.

So long,
Chrisu ;-)


----------

